# dislocated shoulder?



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

We have a yearling buck that looks like he dislocated his shoulder. You can definitely tell something is wrong. Can't get hold of the vet so wondering what to do. I would try putting it back in place but not sure which way it needs to go. Any clues until I can reach the vet? I have given him a banamine shot for pain.
Nancy


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Try calling Jim Lowe. He has an emergency line and always gets back to me very quickly. This is his regular number, it will give you the emergency number. (870) 424-2706 . He's a good vet. Hope it's an easy fix.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

OUCH!!!
There is no joint in the shoulder of a goat as in people. He has either broken the clavical or torn ligs holding the shoulder blade to the body wall or broken the bones below or above the point of shoulder.
GET a vet. What is he doing?
Kaye


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, that's right! Just like in deer... Ugh, I hope it's not too bad..


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

He is limping pretty badly but there is no swelling or anything like that. He throws his elbow out,and his shoulder sticks out to far forward compared to his other shoulder. We never did reach the vet but we will take him over there tomorrow. The vet and his wife were gone and we didn't know their cell number. I belive it was either last year or the year before when my other lamancha buck dislocated? his shoulder. He was limping around for about a month or so and then I guess it fixed its self. His injury wasnt as obvious as this bucks. Both bucks were fighting went they hurt themselves.
Silvia


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

The vet said that it must of been half dislocated. When we brought him over there and he was hardly limping. So I guess with us messing with his leg yesterday it poped him back in.
Silvia


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Good to hear that things look a bit better. Poor thing. Ouch.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Glad he's doing better!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

OK got a good couple of photos of this buck? A goat who is winged at the shoulder and open can pop this whole area out of place. But it isn't popped in and out like it is in us with a ball joint. If he is so loose in this shoulder area that it is out he has torn ligiments, was he fighting? To let this area heal you wrap him tightly across his chest and over his legs, in fact you can do a really good job with his leg tapped up so he can't stand on the leg, letting the ligiments heal.

But if he is so loose that this was not an injury than you do not have a good shoulder that he should be used for breeding.

Put his head down, how much seperation is in his withers and how much can you put your hand under his shoulder blades...this is nothing you want to pass on to kids. Vicki


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

He was fighting and he got injured. There is some swelling but nothing serious. We moved the buck he was with so that should give him a break. We will try wrapping him. What is the best thing to wrap him with? He isn't loose in the shoulders and his kids from this year have very nice shoulders. Actually it was more like the front not top of the shoulder. The vet didn't think he broke anything but might of torn something.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> But it isn't popped in and out like it is in us with a ball joint.


Thanks Vicki! This is what I was trying to say above, but it was misunderstood. Next time hubby or someone kills a deer...watch how the shoulder is removed. Not one joint holding that in. Ligaments, tendons and muscles.

Vet wrap is the best thing to use. Banamine will take down the inflammation and help with the pain. Think about pulled muscles in your shoulder-OUCH!!
Kaye


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone. We're going to wrap him and see what he thinks. I'm just hoping he doesn't reinjure himself. We've got does coming into heat already so everyone is banging heads around here and it set the boys off.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

We had a milker do similar a few weeks ago. We separated her and banamined her and were planning to take her to the vet when we got waylayed by a bigger goat emergency. She got better everyday and is not perfectly fine. They were all going into heat and fighting, the dummies...


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

He is walking around like nothing happened. He is even running and jumping around. Thanks for your help.
Silvia


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Glad he's doing better!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice to hear he is doing better.


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

Glad he is better!!! Was it Sebastian?

Ginger


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

Of course it had to be him. Maybe he won't jump fences this year.


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

I am glad that I got him last year. He through some lovely kids. we are keeping 2 of his bucklings this year and we sold the other one, and we are keeping 2 does (the only lamanchas the rest were grades, we had alot of them this year). Thanks for selling me him. Oh, I almost forgot to tell you the 2 bucks that I am keeping they both got LA'ed (3 months) Christopher VVV overall V, George VVEc overall V.
Silvia


----------

